# What are your favorite pieces that feature great brass parts?



## omnislacrima (Nov 19, 2014)

personally I really like aggressive slow brass in works like

dream of a witches sabbath





or st michael the archangel


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

In my case, an important brass part is almost a sufficient condition for a piece NOT to be among my favourites


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Liszt - Les Preludes is the first thing that comes to my mind. Then of course Copland's Third Symphony, the Fanfare for the Common Man part.

I love a good snarling raspy brass assault!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bruckner symphonies.


----------

